# Ike



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like Ike is heading our way.

No racing this weekend :hairout:

Maybe I should buy some water or sumpin


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Looks like Ike is heading our way.
> 
> No racing this weekend :hairout:
> 
> Maybe I should buy some water or sumpin


Water has no taste!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone wanna go surfin?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary you need more water and less toxins


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Gary you need more water and less toxins


I 2nd that.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Toxincated, hhmmmm, water aint gonna get you there.....
seriously, everyone be safe and pray for all......


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Trey, we should still race saturday, We cant let the hurricaine win cause then all future hurricaines will think they can just come in here and stop us from racing whenever they want. We just cant have that. Its ilegal or somethin.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeh! I got my new 2.4 gigagizel for my radio! I need to break it in!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I wanted to race. DOH


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok, who's bringing the generator to charge batteries and run the lap counter? And maybe the lights too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Better bring a boat too!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Ive got some floaties that go on your arms.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I actually am not concerned with the storm. We'll get wind and rain no doubt but I think in Houston it'll be mellower than further west. But I won't be setting up the track for obvious reasons of the possiblity's that are there. Don't want any of our racers out on the roads.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

If things aint that bad saturday you think we could race on sunday?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> If things aint that bad saturday you think we could race on sunday?


haha, now that is dedication ....


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The models just moved again.. They are saying 80MPH with 100/100 Gust all the way up to MOntgomery County.. Holy ****... I know my power is going down off Roberts Cemetary rd.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That means it's turning even further north. If it gets NE of Galveston H'town should miss the brunt of it. Need to get to the hizzle and see what Ol' Flattop has to say.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

let us know what the shizzle is my nizzle


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Chris, Your wife has a flat top?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We'll be here Sunday unless of course for the MiniZ racers going to Hong Kong


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

fishermanX said:


> Chris, Your wife has a flat top?


for holding the beer.............and big ears to for holding on. haha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Even though I am the one that called for and got a beach gathering several years ago during a TS, I have a bad feeling about Ike. Please don't take it lightly. It's hard to explain, but it's like the water is my Mother and I know her well.

Hopefully I am wrong but I don't think so. Anybody that has fished with me knows I can read the water and the weather. My prediction is most of Galvetraz will be under water and the West end of the island where my favorite fishing spots are will be totally whiped out. The bridge at San Luis Pass will be underwater. Water will be as high as the floor at "The Brightlight" bait shop and the SLP pier will be gone by Sunday.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Even though I am the one that called for and got a beach gathering several years ago during a TS, I have a bad feeling about Ike. Please don't take it lightly. It's hard to explain, but it's like the water is my Mother and I know her well.
> 
> Hopefully I am wrong but I don't think so. Anybody that has fished with me knows I can read the water and the weather. My prediction is most of Galvetraz will be under water and the West end of the island where my favorite fishing spots are will be totally whiped out. The bridge at San Luis Pass will be underwater. Water will be as high as the floor at "The Brightlight" bait shop and the SLP pier will be gone by Sunday.


You are right from what the weather guys are saying - at this point the storm surge coming directly at Galveston will totally cover Galveston because it will be 20+ feet and the sea wall is only 18 feet. That is why they switched to mandatory evacuation mode.

Everyone need to be safe and weather this one out in a good, solid structure. Stay home or go to a home of a friend or family member. Whatever you do, be safe guys!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> for holding the beer.............and big ears to for holding on. haha


Don't I wish. A woman like that with her own boat would be purty nigh perfect, LOL. Esp. with Ike blowing in.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Slot Car track is set up, the fridge is full of water _AND _liquid Toxins, the guitar is tuned and so am I! 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=179328


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Checking In!*

Well, we survived the storm up in Cypress. Lost power and some trees, but nothing on our house or on our property. Reporting in from my parents place in Brenham where they have power.

Hope everyone is OK and made it through the storm OK.

Be safe, even though the storm has passed.

PD2


----------

